# Norwegian: pronunciation of r in the Oslo dialect



## Xander2024

Hei alle ,

I've been listening to the dialogues in a Teach Yourself Norwegian book and there are some conversations with Oslo inhabitants. All of them pronounce their r's in the French manner - with a burr. Er det noen som kan si meg om det er det Oslo målføret? De kan svare på norsk, jeg forstår den.

Takk på forhånd.

P.S. I concede that this subject may have been discussed here before.


----------



## basslop

Det er nyanser av trille-r. Jeg kan være enig i at at vi ikke har 100% trille-r her i Oslo-området, men 90% kanskje(Hvordan måles det?). Jeg har en fransk kollega på jobben som etter hvert snakker ganske bra norsk. Jeg tror ikke han synes det er noe spor av fransk r i Oslo.

Har du hørt på de andre dialektene i lenken din? Det kunne være interessant å høre hvilken av dem du synes har mest trille-r.


----------



## Xander2024

Takk for svaret, basslop. Jeg har forskjellige norske audiofiler men alle mennesker i dem uttaler "r" på samme måte som svensker gjør. En ordinær "r".


----------



## basslop

Skarring er på frammasj i Norge. Opprinnelig har det vært i Agder-fylkene og sørlige deler av Vestlandet, men de siste par generasjonen har det flyttet seg nordover. Kanskje det også er slik at samtidig med dette er vi som ikke skarrer i ferd med å få en slappere r. Dette er bare gjetninger fra min side, men det er kanskje noen der ute med språkhistorisk kunnskap sm kan si noe mer om dette?


----------



## Xander2024

Takk for hjelpen, basslop.


----------



## NorwegianNYC

Det er en annen faktor her også. Østnorsk og midtnorsk har "svak" -r. Den blir for eksempel retrofleks foran -t, -d og -n; den blir -sj- før -s og -l; og har en tendens til å forsvinne foran andre konsonanter.


----------



## Ben Jamin

basslop said:


> Skarring er på frammasj i Norge. Opprinnelig har det vært i Agder-fylkene og sørlige deler av Vestlandet, men de siste par generasjonen har det flyttet seg nordover. Kanskje det også er slik at samtidig med dette er vi som ikke skarrer i ferd med å få en slappere r. Dette er bare gjetninger fra min side, men det er kanskje noen der ute med språkhistorisk kunnskap sm kan si noe mer om dette?



Jeg sitter ikke med inntrykket at skarring har etablert seg blant folk som snakker Oslo-dialekt (hverken Øst eller Vest). Hvis noen skarrer så må det være en sør- eller vestlending (eller en utlending med ellers perfekt østlandsk uttale). Det kan være den retroflekse “r”en foran _n, t _og _d_ som kan ha forledet Xander. Oslo dialekt har en svakt rullet r, ulikt den fra for eksempel Ålesund, men ikke ulik den Svenske ‘r’en fra Stockholmområdet.


----------



## utmarker

Det sätt man talar på i Stockholm har en mängd variationer beroende på varifrån i landet(världen) man kommer, men vanlig standard är ett tungspets-r [r]. Dessutom verkar det (dess bättre)som om spridningen i Sverige av skorrande r sedan århundranden har gjort halt i södra Småland.

Kan det också röra sig om en sociolektisk skillnad i Oslo eftersom uppfattningen tycks skilja sig om hur bokstaven uttalas?


----------



## Xander2024

Mange takk for hjelpen, alle sammen.


----------



## Dan2

Xander2024 said:


> ... there are some conversations with Oslo inhabitants. All of them  pronounce their r's in the French manner - with a burr.


Like NorwegianNYC and Ben Jamin, I wondered if you were mis-hearing the retroflexion in words like "barn".  In the Oslo pronunciation of words like this, I perceive in the combination of vowel + retroflex /n, t, d/ something close to the American /r/, which is very different from the trilled /r/ you may have been expecting (but also very different from a French /r/).  It would be interesting if you could give us some examples of words in which you hear the /r/ you are commenting on.



basslop said:


> Skarring er på fram*masj *i Norge.


An informative spelling in a discussion of the pronunciation of /r/ in various contexts!


----------



## Xander2024

Dan2 said:


> Like NorwegianNYC and Ben Jamin, I wondered if you were mis-hearing the retroflexion in words like "barn".



No, Dan. I don't think it was a case of mis-hearing. The burred "r" is clearly heard even at the end of some words. I'll make some audio samples of the sound and upload them here with the mod's permission. 


Thank you.


----------



## basslop

Ben Jamin.
Jeg mente ikke at det skarres på sentrale Østlandet, men at skarringen har beveget seg nordover både på Sørlandet og Vestlandet. Min idé eller spørsmål var da om det , samtidig med dette, er sånn at Østlands-r har blitt litt mindre trille-r enn den var for noen generasjoner siden.


----------



## basslop

Xander2024 said:


> No, Dan. I don't think it was a case of mis-hearing. The burred "r" is clearly heard even at the end of some words. I'll make some audio samples of the sound and upload them here with the mod's permission.
> 
> 
> Thank you.



 Have you looked at his one: http://www.ling.hf.ntnu.no/nos/?list? Here you can check how the r varies geographically.


----------



## Xander2024

Tusen takk, basslop.


----------



## Xander2024

Two audio samples uploaded with Hanne's permission.


----------



## basslop

Xander2024 said:


> Two audio samples uploaded with Hanne's permission.



Hm. Det høres ut til å være Sørlands-r. Resten høres derimot ut til være (ganske) Oslo-dialekt. Jeg har hørt sørlendinger/sør-vestlendinger som flytter til Oslo og legger om dialekten, men som ikke klarer å legge om r-ene.


----------



## Xander2024

Men er denne uttale betegnende for den Oslo-dialekt? 

Takk.


----------



## basslop

Bortsett fra uttalen av r høres det greit ut.


----------



## Xander2024

Jeg synes den "r" i de audio-eksemplene ligner på den danske "r", ikke sant?


----------



## basslop

Xander2024 said:


> Jeg synes den "r" i de audio-eksemplene ligner på den danske "r", ikke sant?



Nei, som nordmann synes jeg ikke det. Og det tror jeg heller ikke danskene synes. Er det noen dansker som vil uttale seg her?


----------



## NorwegianNYC

Det er en person fra Sørlandet som snakker. Jeg tror dette heller dreier seg om en person som leser replikker på standard norsk enn som snakker dette som sin dialekt. Det er også feil tonefall for Oslo-dialekten. Kanskje vi heller bør se på dette som en opplesing.


----------



## basslop

Denne lenken http://www.ling.hf.ntnu.no/nos/?list, som jeg hadde i et av mine innlegg ovenfor er mye mer representativ, fordi de har fått lokale mennesker til å lese samme tekst på sine respektive dialekter.


----------



## Xander2024

I remember hearing Danish speech back in the 90's when I was learning Swedish and being struck by the way they pronounced their r's. It reminded me the German "r", very different from the Swedish "r". 
In another dialogue a girl is talking to her family members in Bergen. Unlike her, they all have the same guttural (deep-throat) "r" as those people in Oslo. At least to the Russian ear the "r" in the audio samples uploaded sound pretty much the same as the German (and maybe Danish) r's .

Takk for hjelpen.


----------



## hanne

I'm of the same opinion as basslop. I don't hear anything Danish in those r's.


----------



## vestfoldlilja

It doesn’t sound like a Danish r to me either, and I also agree with NorwegianNYC;  it sounds like someone is reading out loud from a text trying her best to make it sound as standard Norwegian as possible, or as close to the written word as possible. It doesn’t sound like it is an Oslo-native speaking, besides the wrong r-sound and the tone; it is too stilted and slow, as if it’s especially made for foreign students learning Norwegian. Which I would guess it I, but the problem is that people don’t speak Norwegian as it’s written and there is no such thing as standard Norwegian no matter how convenient that would be.


----------



## Xander2024

Yes, vestfoldlilja, the dialogues are for foreign students who have just begun learning the language. Besides, the other character in the dialogue is an Englishman, so the Norwegians he talks to are trying to speak slower to make themselves understood. Anyway, I find it hard to follow even this "stilted and slow" speech but you've got to begin with something, ikke sant?

Takk for hjelpen.


----------



## hanne

The purpose of this thread intended to discuss aspects of the Oslo dialect as heard in some sample material. As the sample doesn't seem to illustrate Oslo dialect at all, the thread has been closed. Anyone wishing to have it reopened is asked to contact the moderator team by using the red triangle on any post of the thread, and explaining why you would like it to be reopened.


----------

